# Nelson Watercolor #2



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

I had done a version of the Pigeon Point Lighthouse years ago when I took a two-Saturday watercolor class at the local community college. I thought that it looked pretty good, but there were parts of it that I still didn't like. So I tried it again and am a little bit happier with the result. Lighthouses tend to have a nice large white area, which I always consider good with watercolor. The actual lighthouse has a picket fence around it, which I didn't even try. Maybe with some frisket I could get the right effect.

One thing that I tried new with this one was to use some salt for texture on the walking path. You never know quite how that will turn out, but it gave me the desired effect.

I also don't normally use black at all, but did on this one for the lighthouse railing and walkway, because I was representing an actual black color.

I need to find a better blue for skies that has less pigment and more staining behavior. I didn't do any masking on this one, which makes the sky a bit trickier.


----------



## Fay (Aug 5, 2013)

It is so beautiful !


----------

